# NAS Pensacola Fishing Pier Open again



## big bites (Feb 26, 2008)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>Just so you all know... I am running the pier again on the 

20th of March 2010 from 0600 to 1800(6PM) for the non military type.... the Charlie Pier will be open again for another fishing tourney.....10 bucks to enter

Last week the longest fish was 27.5 inch red fish and that fish took home a $100 gift card from Outcast Bait and Tackle.

Again I would like to thank Outcast for all their support in that event....

This time we are having a 1st, 2nd and 3rd place prize for the longest fish as well..... not sure what the breakdown will be butI will make it worth the trip hope to see you all out there and good luck for all those who show up to win the gift cards again.....


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Me and Jack shall be there to win again this week!!! :blownaway


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Yes we will. I cant wait. 100 dollar gift card. AHHH. gunna get some cigg minnows today.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Ya'll post a report afterwards.


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

Who is able to fish in NAS? and what/where pier are we talking about? The big one where the ships tie up



Tommy


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

I have to answer this question so many times that it gets annoying after a while, go under pier and bridge Q and A and there is a thread there that will tell you everything you need to know and more (about half way down with like 3,000 views)


----------

